# Infusion and Injections



## STACIEHAWKINS (Sep 27, 2011)

Needing guidance on how to charge for insulin injections with infusions: Example insulin aspart (novolog) given subq @ 1200(charged as CPT96372)  but have an insulin infusion running continously (charge it as 96365 & 96366). Haven't had this but wondering if you had different types of insulin given IV would you charge for each of them as a new drug or just consider all insulin as 1 drug?


----------



## tcowboys07 (Oct 14, 2011)

Well, you wouldn't charge all antibiotics as the same drug right? Also, make sure you consider the time the infusion ran, while making sure you only have one initial per cpt guidelines based on the appropriate hierarchy.


----------

